# برنامج تحويل مخططات الـ pdf الى اوتوكاد dwg , dxf



## Eng.wsa (13 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احضرت لكم اليوم برنامج للتحويل من pdf الى اوتوكاد البرنامج مجرب وهذه النسخه غير المسجله تعطيك امكانية تحويل ملفات pdf بحد اقصى 3 ملفات في نفس الوقت 
ملاحظه : البرنامج يحول كل صفحة pdf الى ملف اوتوكاد على حده ولا يحول الكتابه 

رابط التحميل

 http://www.mediafire.com/?b23v9qxbmfw4xy6​


----------



## م/ عصام (14 يونيو 2011)

شكراً أخي العزيز .


----------



## Eng.wsa (14 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك على الرد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng mhmd (14 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله الفردوس الاعلي


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (14 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## omarnasreldeen (14 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 يونيو 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.zeky (14 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Eng.wsa (14 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الردود الجميله ونفعكم الله به


----------



## نضال هديب (28 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير
عندي استفسار هل يوجد برنامج لعمل العكس التحويل من اوتوكاد الى (pdf ). او يوجد عن طريق اوامر من الاوتوكاد
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## saad24 (9 أغسطس 2011)

اشكرك كثيرا


----------



## Eng.wsa (5 سبتمبر 2011)

نضال هديب قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير
> عندي استفسار هل يوجد برنامج لعمل العكس التحويل من اوتوكاد الى (pdf ). او يوجد عن طريق اوامر من الاوتوكاد
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


جزاك الله خيرا 
يمكنك التحويل من الاوتوكاد الى pdf بدون برامج فقط 
اضغط على امر الطباعه - اذا ظهرت لك رساله خطا فهي لعدم وجود طابعه لديك اضغط ok - 
ثم احتار نوع الطباعه dwg to pdf واختار المقاس المطلوب ثم ok
ستظهر لك الصوره بالالوان غير الاعدادات الى monochrome 
ثم اختر مكان الحفظ وبذلك تتحول الى pdf


----------



## حمزهههههه (5 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر ع البرنامج


----------



## هيثم محمد على (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## معمار عتيق (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ..... وشكرا على هذا البرنامج المفيد

معمار عتيق


----------



## فريد عوني (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## maged1910 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.wsa (11 نوفمبر 2011)

وجزاكم الله خيرا على الردود الطيبه


----------



## خلوف العراقي (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## zakhrouf ahmed (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك يا اخي
*


----------



## mustafa20099 (8 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mhmoodtaha (8 أغسطس 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## همام0 (26 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا :34:


----------



## مفيش حاجه بتوقع (26 يناير 2013)

شكرااا


----------



## ashrof11 (26 يناير 2013)

للتحويل من اوتوكاد ل pdf يتم تصطيب طابعة بحيث تطبع على pdf


----------



## abu Habib (27 يناير 2013)

*1000شكر*​


----------



## abu Habib (27 يناير 2013)

*بس البرنامج محدود لانو تجريبي 
يا ريت الكراك يكون عندك*​


----------



## صلاح العولقي (26 فبراير 2013)

شكررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (26 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.wsa (29 سبتمبر 2013)

وجزاكم الله بمثله


----------



## lostlove515 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير ا


----------



## engsasa (12 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (12 نوفمبر 2013)

راااااااااااااااااااائع ومفيد جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Akmal (13 نوفمبر 2013)

الف شكر و جارى التجربة


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (14 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## MAKLAD (15 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## elkhozondar (18 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا اخي


----------



## مهندس سعيد مرسى (26 نوفمبر 2013)

طب ازاى احول ملف sap الى pdf


----------



## يونس الدايمي (6 ديسمبر 2013)

THannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## eng.mo'men (6 ديسمبر 2013)

شكككككككككككككككككرا جزيل جربته جميل وسهل


----------



## aabdelwahb (6 ديسمبر 2013)

يااخي البرنامج يحتاج كراك او سيريال


----------



## م..مهندسة (21 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج الجميل كنت فعلا بحاجته


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (22 يناير 2014)

:56: جزاكم الله عن كل خير أخى الحبيب و نفع الله بنا وبك:56:​


----------



## شرف الديلمي (22 يناير 2014)

برنامج رائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng.wsa (13 مارس 2014)

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hema_star46 (13 مارس 2014)

thank you


----------



## hany yassin (6 يناير 2015)

مشكور اخي الغالي ورحم الله والديك


----------



## دباب وليد أنور (7 يناير 2015)

شكرا اخى الفاضل 
وجزاك اللهم خيرا:28:


----------



## kjelban (7 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.wsa (8 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا على ردودكم الطيبة التي ذكرتني بهذه المشاركة التي مر عليها اكثر من 3 اعوام


----------



## Mahmoud2016 (8 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزك الله خير​


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (8 يناير 2015)

والله حلو بنجربه
جزاك الله خير اخي


----------



## Eng.wsa (22 يناير 2015)

وجزاك الله خيرا على ردك الطيب


----------



## محمد أبوالفضل محمد (2 أبريل 2015)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------

